# Kitten rescued again



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

This time it was at my Dad's work. He works as a mechanic and this morning, a customer came in complaining of strange noise. When they checked, they found a very dirty black and white kitten hiding inside the car. 

So I came over with the kitty carrier. The kitten was somewhat docile and he was very skinny, practically all skin and bones. I think he was abandoned by his mother within the past few days to a week ago. I'm guessing he is around 7-8 weeks old?

He meowed a lot and seemed nervous when I was driving back home. I thought he;d end up hyperventilating. He finally got to sleep about half way home.










I grabbed a bag of kitty chow and added water to it and gave it to him when I arrived at home. He was very hungry.










And still dirty. I noticed he has pink inner eyelid so I'll have to have him checked out. It could simply due to dehydration.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awwwwwww poor little kitty. He must have been hungry and scared. Thank you for taking him off the street. It must have been a very strange noise indeed!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW, what a sweet looking baby! I am glad he is safe now.


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

He ate quite a bit more and seems to be getting comfortable in the backyard.










My eldest cat accepted him without any problem. I also saw him playing with a few 12 weeks old feral kittens (which I still need to catch, fix, and release, no idea who their mother is) and seemed a bit happier here than riding under the car.

My Dad explained further, the customer had been hearing kitten around her car for a couple days and when she drove in this morning, the kitten was hiding between the car frame and body behind the rear wheel. The car had been going about 55 mph top (about 88 kph for the those outside USA) so the kitten was very lucky he didn't fall down.

He's still a bit nervous around people so I think he was raised as feral originally. I was able to hold him for a bit and he was purring before he tried to get out.

Any idea for a name? This one is a male for sure.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

How cute! With a story like that, my suggestion would be some translation of "Lucky"
- I've been reading up on Norwegian/Norse culture and in Norwegian lucky translates as "Heldig", just a thought.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

How about "Freeway" ?!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

He is a cutie! I am thinking his name should be Lucky.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

OH MY!! So happy to get a happy ending on this.
Both of the furballs are adorable!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

How about Zoom Zoom?


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Rotor? Piston? RWD?


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Lucky popped into my mind too. I know it is super common, but this cat is just lucky. Poor little thing.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hitcher?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Turbo!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey, I like that one! (Turbo) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

What an amazing story and so glad to hear he is ok. Love the name Lucky ^_^ !


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow... What a lucky boy you found! That's such a scary thought.. Poor little thing. So happy there was a wonderful ending to that story, my heart caught in my throat, lol. Piston sounds like a great name! Although Freeway sounds pretty perfect as well


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Does your Dad remember what make of car the little stowaway was in? That could make a cute name...Ford, Lexus, Chevy etc., or "Stowie" for stowaway. Pick a name that works for you...there are some great suggestions our there


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

Already had a cat named Lucky many years ago (oddly also black and white tux style, he was named because he survived raccoon attack that killed his only sibling and wounded his mother. The offending raccoon has been pushing daisies since then)

The kitten is eating a lot more, his inner eyelid seems better. He's also cleaner, his white fur looks less grey and more snow-white. His black fur is not black and shiny like Tux but is much more of very dark brown with barely visible darker-brown stripes.


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

1 week update: he is still alive and is getting more comfortable around people. He did have a few issues when he was checked at the vet. He has eye infection of some kind and I have eye dropper to use, plus I didn't see it at first but he has 2 sore spots on his right side. The hair started falling out in clumps and the vet said it looked like burn so he may have touched the hot exhaust when he went riding under the car. He's got a follow up next week to make sure it's healing.










I decided on the name Tuffy. He's a "tuff" kitten, and he was rescued at the auto shop Tuffy 

He's been eating a fair amount and drinking and isn't all skin and bones like last Saturday.










Tux, almost 2 years old now. She is curious about the kitten but haven't shown any aggressive move except when Tuffy got too close, she just hissed. I think they'd be OK in a few days. I'm more concerned about Socks, she has problem with just about any cat younger than she is, she still chases Tux away and she has raised heck in the barn with young feral cats.

Right now Tuffy is resting in my lap, feeling comfortable. It took me about 3 months before Tux would let me pet her, and only a few days for Tuffy.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awww Tuffy! That's a cute name, and auto shop Tuffy! So perfect. I hope his sores and eyes get better soon. He's definitely one "tuff" kitten!


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

He's getting very lively now. He and Tux are now playing together. They seems to enjoy game of tag, one minute she'd be chasing him. The next minute he'd be chasing her. They also liked to play hide and seek as well.

He doesn't seem to want to play rough, I think he's still a bit sore on the side. He's also starting to avoid me at certain times, he really disliked eye drops.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

What a very happy ending!!! Tuffy is a very lucky cat. Good thing they have nine lives, LOL.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

It's so awesome they are getting along! It's so fun to watch kittens play 

Poor thing is still recovering from his ordeal, I'm sure. So nice of you to have taken him in. Now you have two tuxedo kitties!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow. Tuffy he lucky to have you. What's with the cars! My cats were living under a non working car in a driveway. They just crawled right up in the under workings of the car.


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

JungliBillis said:


> Now you have two tuxedo kitties!


Three. Gateway is also one but he'd be a very sloppy dresser compared to the 2 younger tuxedo cats. The other cats are calico.

Obligatory cute picture:









You can tell the kitten's dark brown and not black in the picture. I caught Tux trying to lick Tuffy clean.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ohhh thats precious! 
So glad you rescued Tuffy!


----------

